

Ripple Consensus Whitepaper Released - monicalong
https://ripple.com/dev-blog/consensus-whitepaper-released/

======
throwaway000002
Haven't looked this paper in detail (yet), but hopefully the Stellar folks
will respond. [1]

This long weekend will give me time to have a good look at the paper and
organize my thoughts.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8239313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8239313)

